# coupure de son ipod classic 160g



## BOL1L1 (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Ipod classic 160g depuis quelques mois et j'ai régulièrement des coupures de son de quelques secondes pendant la lecture des morceaux.
Est-ce qu'un formatage du disque résoudra ce pb ou bien est-ce un disque dur défectueux ?
Merci,


----------



## fandipod (19 Août 2008)

Je pense que tu devrais formater ton ipod pour résoudre se problème!!!! 


Bonne soirée


Fandipod


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

BOL1L1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je possède un Ipod classic 160g depuis quelques mois et j'ai régulièrement des coupures de son de quelques secondes pendant la lecture des morceaux.
> Est-ce qu'un formatage du disque résoudra ce pb ou bien est-ce un disque dur défectueux ?
> Merci,



Peut-être un mauvais contact au niveau de la prise jack.
Tu as essayé avec un autre casque audio ?

Si le formatage du disque ainsi qu'un test avec un autre casque ne donne rien, appel Apple.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Août 2008)

Je ne suis pas sur, mais, est-ce que ça pourrait être du à un disque dur qui a pris un choc, et qui tourne mal depuis?


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

Je pense pas que ce genre de problème soit du à un choc et qui entraine une détérioration du dd


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Août 2008)

Alors dans ce cas là, il pourrait peut-être faire une réinitialisation totale 

À vérifier tout de même...


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

Oui il faut essayer cette manipulation!


----------



## BOL1L1 (20 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais commencer par une restauration et on verra ensuite. Il ne s'agit pas d'un pb de connectique de casque car le morceau reprend où il s'est arrêté et on entend le disque qui patauge un peu quand ça arrive.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Août 2008)

Si c'est le disque qui patauge, je ne suis pas sur qu'une restauration résoudra forcément ton problème... Faut voir...


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Moi aussi le disque dur cherche quand je démarre une chanson ou quand je lance un film


----------

